# Post 5 Things You Like About Yourself



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

Hi All,

I've been in a slump for the past few days, and I decided one of the things I'd do to pull myself out is put down some things I like about myself...namely, 5 things. This will give you a chance to not only let you get to know me a little bit, but I also want you to try and do the same thing. If you can't think of anything to write, just come back when you can. They can be simple things, too. So here I go.

1. I'm extremely intelligent. I won scholarships in high school for my mathematics and physics grades, and was a top science student at my college before transferring into philosophy at university. In university, I earned a 3.9 GPA and earned high praise from all my professors for my essay writing and innovative ideas...not just in philosophy, but also sociology and English literature.

2. I like my eyes. They're a pale blue, and I have a steady, warm gaze.

3. I'm great with kids. My good friend has a four-year old daughter, who never stops playing with me when I'm at their place. My cousin has a 6-year old daughter and a 4-year old son; last time I was at their place, the kids played with me a half-hour before I left and they didn't want me to leave. I volunteered to help out with an autistic boy at a program: I spent an hour-and-a-half playing with him and about 5 other boys. I even earned a new nick-name...Bowser! I was pretending to be the bad guy from Super Mario. :]

4. I'm very good at explaining complicated issues. I work as a tutor, and am able to explain the logic behind complicated concepts to my students. I've also helped many of my friends with problems in their lives by being logical and thoughtful.

5. I'm a very kind-hearted person. I volunteer my time helping people with disabilities, and want to make solving people's problems my life's work. I'm not sure exactly what type of work that will be, as long as it involves me working with people to make their lives better.

These are five things I like about myself...and having put them down, I feel all the better for it. It's an empowering experience to see an objective measure of your self-worth. So give it a try!

Peter


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

1. I got a decent GPA and graduated high school
2. my family is supportive aren't aren't leaving me on my own even though the can now
3. I haven't had any major catastrophes happen to me
4. I have incredible self control compared to other people I have seen
5. I don't have any sworn enemies


damn, it was hard to come up with something


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. My taste in music
2. I'm a good listener
3. I have a good sense of humor

I'll come back and finish this hopefully, this is hard.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

1. I play a mean banjo. I get a lot of weird looks for that, but I'm proud of my banjo playing. I consider myself a talented musician in general.

2. I have a fairly high metabolism, so I can eat large quantities of unhealthy foods and I don't really gain any weight. I can seriously eat more than most people that I know.

3. I can keep a secret better than anyone I know.

4. My eyes are grey-ish, which I think is kind of cool. I don't know why.

5. I'm quick-witted, and I have a unique sense of humor. I can usually make anyone laugh, though this ability doesn't carry over to the internet.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmmm...

1. Some people tell me I write well...I disagree, but the fact that they think this is a "good thing" nonetheless.

2. Some people tell me I am funny - I think that this is very much hit-and-miss, but whatever.

3. I generally have a good talent for making things up which sound plausible and intelligent, but actually aren't. This talent has got me both exam grades and university offers, even an offer of a grant.

4. I have absolutely no interest in fashion, cosmetics or celebrity culture. This is something I like very much about myself, because it is a very rare trait in westernised humans, and I find it quite deplorable.

5. I can be dryly cynical and detached even when subject to great suffering - this annoys many people, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

1. i think im pretty smart
2. dont think im too ugly 
3. good at skateboarding
4. dont care about other peoples opinions
5.i can write stories well


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

1. I have a good sense of humor
2. I'm relatively smart. I take lots of AP classes at my school.
3. I'm determined. When I really want to accomplish something, I find a way to make it happen.
4. I am generally a nice person, and would never delibrately hurt anyone.
5. I got my braces off a few months ago, and now really like my smile. Also, if you met me you would notice that I smile almost all the time. I like being happy.


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

good looking 
ambitious
sensitive 
talented 
im a scorpio


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm very compassionate - I'm always concerned with the well being of others.
I'm great with numbers - I'm GREAT with budgets.
I'm very open minded - I always put myself in the other person's shoes, I'm open to new ideas, etc.
I'm a great baker - I LOVEEEEEE baking and people seem to love my cakes, and cookies 
I'm a very genuine person - you will always know exactly how I feel about you but I will always be tactful about it, I don't pretend to be someone I'm not to please anyone. I may only show certain facets of myself because of my shyness but you will never find me faking anything.


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

1. People say I write well, and I take advantage of it.
2. I have kind of a bubbly personality, I keep jumping and hugging when I'm around friends.
3. I'm really good at languages.
4. I have a sense of style and makeup.
5. I have absolutely amazing legs. Thank god.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

1. I'm a nice guy
2. active
3. hard working
4. motivated
5. I learn things quickly


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

1. I'm kind to all God's little creatures.
2. I always keep my word.
3. I have all my own hair, and most of my own teeth.
4. I will forgive almost anything of those I care about.
5. I'm fairly low maintenance.
6. I'm really good at counting and maths and stuff.


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice idea Templar!

1. I am always willing to help my friends
2. I have a nice writing style
3. I'm determined - I always go through with things even when they are hard or scary
4. I'm intelligent enough to have completed a degree
5. I am caring

aaaawww I feel good now! Thanks


----------



## Akira90125 (Jun 12, 2009)

1. I'm a talented musician
2. I'm detail-oriented and analytical
3. I'm good looking
4. I'm funny when I'm open with others
5. I'm articulate


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah this is a good idea - it gives you a break from always thinking of what you CAN'T do!  

1. I love learning, and can do well in school, aside from SA issues. 
2. I can draw and paint almost well enough for what I want to do, though still have a ways to go. 
3. I can sort of play piano, at least enough that I can enjoy doing it. 
4. I'm curious about everything. Even if it does make me spread myself too thin.
5. I'm still alive.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

1. My eyes are really pretty
2. I am a very talented musician
3. I have a natural way with children
4. I have a job I love
5. I am winning the fight against SAD!!!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

1. I like my eyes
2. I'm patient

I can't think of anything else.


----------



## bheslop (Oct 17, 2008)

1. I like that i am good at sports
2. I can be smart at times
3. I like my body sometimes 
4. I like that i can be funny
5. I like my ability to listen


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1. I have a pretty good sense of humor

2. I like my wild, curly hair - it's unique, though people often think it's permed. I like how, when I let it air-dry, it forms perfect banana curls all over my head... of course that's lead to me being nicknamed "Shirley Temple." 

3. I think I'm a decent artist

4. I'm very original, and far from being boring... in a good way (I hope! :lol)

5. I'm very compassionate, well-mannered, loving, loyal, honest and trustworthy.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm alive and relatively healthy
I believe in a God who gives us wisdom when we ask for it
I have freewill
I have goals
I have love for others


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

1. I'm very empathetic, I genuinely care about other people, and I don't hate anyone.
2. I'm peaceful/gentle/not violent.
3. I'm a great cook.
4. My right eye is two different colors, and I think it looks pretty unique and cool.
5. I'm forgiving and never really hold grudges.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1. Genuinely a nice guy (or at least it is what I am told)
2. Easily make friends
3. Passionate about my career path
4. Usually do a good job at whatever I set my mind to
5. Genuinely care about peoples feelings and do what I can to make them feel better or help understand themselves better.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow this is hard......

1. Maybe my height...but then again im only 6'0"

Wow this sucks, I hate myself...f*** this thread lol.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

1. Indomitable - Just something I was blessed with and something that runs in the family. Coming from nothing, rags to riches, S.A. to alpha male. I refuse to quit until death.

2. Spirited - Yes there are times where i am quite deeply depressed and feel beaten down by life, but most often then not i seem to maintain a cheerful, buoyant view of the world.

3. Courageous - I have so much emotion at times (mostly due to music) that it enables me to face difficulty, danger, pain, etc., without fear. This allows me to take extreme risks (which for some reason im attracted to). 

4. Warm Hearted - I'm the kind of person that will work hard for a paycheck and give half of it away to someone living on the street just to see how happy it makes them.

5. A Firm Buttox - Thats right a guy can have a nice *** too.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

1-health skills 
2-work skills
3-money skills
4-creative skills
5-history/law skills


----------



## H4hope (Apr 6, 2009)

1. I'm artistic
2. People do tend to like me once they see part of me out of my shell
3. I've been told I'm pretty even without make up (haha)
4. Apologizing is not hard for me. I rarely get into fights for I always try to put myself in other ppl's shoes first. If I'm not wrong of course I'll point it out in a calm matter and try to resolve the issue.
5. Mmm....Nothing special but I speak 2 languages (Japanese/English)

You know, this is harder than I thought it would be haha


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

1. I am a kind and caring guy.
2. I will do all I can to help genuine people out, if they require my help.
3. I am a good driver.
4. I am intelligent.
5. I'm a good listener, who can be trusted to keep anything personal between me and the other person.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

1. I care about other people. I'm a great listener. 
2. If my family needs help, I'm always available
3. I'm patient and kind-hearted, loyal, honest and trustworthy. 
4. Although, I get told by others many negative messages constantly about myself "that I'm an idiot or a loser, I do nothing." I know that what these people are saying is untrue. 
5. I love my taste in music.


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

5 may be a little ambitious. You can post just a few things you like about yourself...or even one thing.


----------



## MrFrenz (May 25, 2009)

I can read and spell very well. At a young age I learned to read and most of the kids in my classes would ask me to read to them and spell things for them. I pride myself on my spelling acumen.

I can make people laugh. I like seeing people smile and have a good time around me because I feed off that energy and it puts me in a better mood. I can be very mopey, but if someone actively tries to help I respond enthusiastically. 

I have a great family. They are incredibly supportive, and I know I can go to them with just about anything. Especially my mom. Even people who I barely know who have met her love my mom.

I'm relatively no-nonsense. I could talk to people about the weather, but why bother? I'd rather get to the point and get something done. Some people think this trait is not very useful, but subtlety can only get you so far until you finally have to open your mouth and say what you want. 

I'm professional. I don't really get my work and feelings mixed together- it's business.

If I were to list something physical it would probably be my lips and/or eyes. My eyes look very dark in low light, but if I stand in direct light they go from looking very dark brown to a hazelish/green. Also, I have pouty lips. Not like Steven Tyler, but decent looking.


----------



## lilgreenmouse (Jun 14, 2009)

soo hard, but great idea! =)

1. I'm a good listener (and can easily put myself in other ppl's shoes)
2. I'm very caring/sensitive/creative with the ppl I care about (I'm the type to make the extra effort in cheering them up, like baking cookies for a sad friend or sending a birthday note by mail as an olde 'message in a bottle', burnt at the edges and all, lol)
3. I have a good sense of control over my emotions. Some people might find me cold, uncaring or brutal in some situations, but I consider it an advantage. Truthfully though, I just don't care. =P
4. I'm creative and random.
5. I look damn good in my skinny jeans.


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok lets see

1. I like about myself that i'm starting to care about myself more.
2. That i can be funny and silly.
3. That i'm caring for others
4. That i consider my personality different and unsual in a good way.
5. That when i set my mind into something i really like i truly end up enjoying it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

What the hell. despite my promise to myself not to over-use this site, I can't sleep, been up for the last hour. I have to do something.

1. Despite my advancing years and delicate sensibilities, I still have a great ***. 

2. I am creative. Creating art is not a choice for me. It is like breathing.

3. I believe that underneath my defense mechanisms, I am naturally a caring, open, non-judgmental person.

O man, two more to go......

4. Hm. This is taking a while. *makes cup of tea*......hm....still thinking.....ah, ok. I fall in love too easily. That should be a bad thing maybe, but I don't think so. It shows that despite everything that's happened, I still believe in magic.......mushrooms. Only joking. 

5. I love my family.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

leonardess said:


> What the hell. despite my promise to myself not to over-use this site, I can't sleep, been up for the last hour. I have to do something.
> 
> 1. Despite my advancing years and delicate sensibilities, I still have a great ***.


Just the one? What's wrong with the other one? 



> 2. I am creative. Creating art is not a choice for me. It is like breathing.


I used to be. Events in my life seem to have sucked the creativity out of me. I guess I've learnt to live without breathing.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

KyleThomas said:


> Just the one? What's wrong with the other one?
> 
> I used to be. Events in my life seem to have sucked the creativity out of me. I guess I've learnt to live without breathing.


that's one of the saddest things I've ever read. I am genuinely sorry to hear that. I hope you don't let that go on much longer.

What's wrong with the other one? Actually,, it's pretty handy. I can throw it over my shoulder, wrap it around like a scarf when it's cold, etc.

incidentally, I can't believe the other word for buttocks is censored on here. Buttocks. Can I say buttocks? when I come back later, will I find that I speak in *******'s?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

leonardess said:


> that's one of the saddest things I've ever read. I am genuinely sorry to hear that. I hope you don't let that go on much longer.


It's not that bad really. I was never exactly Charles Dickens to begin with. Actually, even Dan Brown is probably a master wordsmith compared to me. 

How long it goes on for is sort of out of my hands. I can only really be creative when my mind is focused, and my mind has been on all kinds of other crap for quite a while now. 



> What's wrong with the other one? Actually, it's pretty handy. I can throw it over my shoulder, wrap it around like a scarf when it's cold, etc.


Must come in handy on long haul flights. You have your own personal in-flight pillow at your disposal. 



> incidentally, I can't believe the other word for buttocks is censored on here. Buttocks. Can I say buttocks? when I come back later, will I find that I speak in *******'s?


I didn't realise that certain words were censored. I've been censoring myself. If I'd known, I'd have let someone else put the effort in.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

1. I'm wise
2. I'm funny
3. I stand up for myself
4. I have good morals
5. I'm a good conversationalist


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

1. I have my own place to live.
2. I finished an associates degree.
3. I have a job.

I can't think of anything else. Oh well.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I try to reason about issues/situations in more complex terms instead of relying on sterotypes, generalizations, emotion, extreme "right" and "wrong," and global ratings based on limited information. 

I like that I am still in touch w/my inner child and would prefer to be around others who are in touch w/theirs also. 

I strive to be easy-going and agreeable.

I strive to be aware of my tendency to get irritated/annoyed and of my tendency to have negative emotions. 

I strive to not be bothered by social standards in which I do not fit.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

1. I am a good listener (I think)
2. I feel I have a good sense of humor

Hmm. Thats all that came to me.


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

1. I'm funny
2. I'm smart
3. I'm tall
4. I have a good family
5. I have a degree and a job


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

KyleThomas said:


> It's not that bad really. I was never exactly Charles Dickens to begin with. Actually, even Dan Brown is probably a master wordsmith compared to me.


Ah, Dan Brown. He's got that new book out, you know. i predict lots of these being given as Christmas gifts. If someone gave that book to me, I'd consider it a veiled insult. "Here's how stupid I think YOU are..." It's the gift that stops giving - before you've even read the first page.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Ah, Dan Brown. He's got that new book out, you know. i predict lots of these being given as Christmas gifts. If someone gave that book to me, I'd consider it a veiled insult. "Here's how stupid I think YOU are..." It's the gift that stops giving - before you've even read the first page.


LOL!

<crosses "The Lost Symbol" off Christmas list>

This guy does a pretty good job of taking Brown's writing apart:

http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/000844.html

Or, for a slightly more satirical approach, this piece by Dave Barry cracks me up every time I read it:

`The Da Vinci Code,' cracked
by Dave Barry

I have written a blockbuster novel. My inspiration was The DaVinci Code by Dan Brown, which has sold 253 trillion copies in hardcover because it's such a compelling page-turner. NOBODY can put this book down:

MOTHER ON BEACH: Help! My child is being attacked by a shark!

LIFEGUARD (looking up from The DaVinci Code: Not now! I just got to page 243, where it turns out that one of the men depicted in ''The Last Supper'' is actually a woman!

MOTHER: I know! Isn't that incredible? And it turns out that she's . . .

SHARK (spitting out the child): Don't give it away! I'm only on page 187!

The key to The DaVinci Code is that it's filled with startling plot twists, and almost every chapter ends with a ''cliffhanger,'' so you have to keep reading to see what will happen. Using this formula, I wrote the following blockbuster novel, titled The Constitution Conundrum. It's fairly short now, but when I get a huge publishing contract, I'll flesh it out to 100,000 words by adding sentences.

CHAPTER ONE: Handsome yet unmarried historian Hugh Heckman stood in the National Archives Building in Washington, D.C., squinting through the bulletproof glass at the U.S. Constitution. Suddenly, he made an amazing discovery.

''My God!'' he said, out loud. ``This is incredible! Soon I will say what it is.''

CHAPTER TWO: ''What is it?'' said a woman Heckman had never seen before who happened to be standing next to him. She was extremely beautiful, but wore glasses as a sign of intelligence.

''My name is Desiree Legume,'' she said.

Heckman felt he could trust her.

''Look at this!'' he said, pointing to the Constitution.

''My God, that's incredible!'' said Desiree. ``It's going to be very surprising when we finally reveal what we're talking about!''

CHAPTER THREE: ''Yes,'' said Hugh, ``incredible as it seems, there are extra words written in the margin of the U.S. Constitution, and nobody ever noticed them until now! They appear to be in some kind of code.''

''Let me look,'' said Desiree. ``In addition to being gorgeous, I am a trained codebreaker. Oh my God!''

''What is it?'' asked Hugh in an excited yet concerned tone of voice. ''The message,'' said Desiree, ``is . . . ''

But just then, the chapter ended.

CHAPTER FOUR: ''It's a fiendishly clever code,'' explained Desiree. 'As you can see, the words say: `White House White House Bo Bite House, Banana Fana Fo Fite House, Fe Fi Mo Mite House, White House.' ''

''Yes,'' said Hugh, frowning in bafflement. ``But what can it possibly mean?''

''If I am correct,'' said Desiree, ``it is referring to . . . the White House!''

''My God!'' said Hugh. ``That's where the president lives! Do you think . . . ''

''Do I think what?'' said Desiree.

''I don't know,'' said Hugh. ``But we're about to find out.''

CHAPTER FIVE: Hugh and Desiree crouched in some bushes next to the Oval Office.

''We'd better hurry up and solve this mystery,'' remarked Desiree anxiously. ''It's only a matter of time before somebody notices that the Constitution is missing.'' She had slipped it into her purse at the National Archives while the guard wasn't looking.

''The answer must be here somewhere,'' said Hugh, studying the ancient document, which was brown from age and the fact that he had spilled Diet Peach Snapple on it.

''Wait a minute!'' he said. ``I've got it!''

''What?'' said Desiree, her breasts heaving into view.

''The answer!'' said Hugh. ``It's . . .

But just then, shots rang out.

CHAPTER SIX: ''That was close!'' remarked Desiree. ``Fortunately, those shots had nothing to do with the plot of this book.''

''Yes,'' said Hugh. ``Anyway, as I was saying, the answer is to hold the Constitution up so that it is aligned with the White House and the Washington Monument. . . . There, do you see what I mean?''

''My God!'' said Desiree, seeing what he meant. ``It's . . . ''

''Hold it right there,'' said the president of the United States.

CHAPTER SEVEN: '' . . . and so you see,'' concluded the president, ``you two uncovered a shocking and fascinating secret that, if it should ever get out, could change the course of history.''

''Mr. President,'' said Desiree, ``thank you for that riveting and satisfying explanation, which will be fleshed out into much greater detail once there is a publishing contract.''

''Also,'' noted Hugh, ``we may use some beverage other than Snapple, depending on what kind of product-placement deals can be worked out.''

''Good,'' said the president. ``Now can I have the Constitution back?''

They all enjoyed a hearty laugh, for they knew that the movie rights were also available.


----------



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

sense of humor

sense

intelligence

love

personality


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

- I have an excellent education which puts me ahead of most of my competitors in my chosen field at my level.
- I really like learning and always seek out new material and activities where I can utilise my mind.
- I can excel in situations I have never experienced before thanks to my intuitive ability. That means I am able to read about and then think through something and take the correct actions when put into a new situation.
- I can function without a crutch of any sort, like caffeine or alcohol. I am able to maintain a strict diet and fitness regime if necessary and not feel like I am missing out on anything.
- I stick to my commitments. If I have made an appointment, I stick by it unless I am forced to cancel in the face extraordinary extenuating circumstances.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Pretty sure I can't do this...

confidence FTW!


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I didn't want to read all of the posts in fear to be influenced to post something similar to someone.

In no particular order:

Positive attitude and outlook on life. Despite having SA, I am able to take many negative situations and make something positive out of it.

Work ethic. When I have my mind set on something, I usually put in the work and have a strong will to do my best.

Empathy & compassion. This quality about me is what makes me a strong person. While many will antagonize someone who felt wronged them, I try to see it from the person's shoes. Doing so will relieve stress to myself and provide a different perspective about life in general.

Caring. I think I truly care about people. More than they think. Even though I come off as a jerk.

I accept imperfection about myself and others. No one is perfect and should not beat themselves for not being so. That's why I think this will help me in people skill and finding the right partner.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

JS86;993328- I stick to my commitments. If I have made an appointment said:


> I do this, too. Nice to see that you had such positive statements about yourself.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

kylethomas said:


> chapter four: ''it's a fiendishly clever code,'' explained desiree. 'as you can see, the words say: `white house white house bo bite house, banana fana fo fite house, fe fi mo mite house, white house.'


lol!


----------



## sunnydisposition (Jul 6, 2009)

*Hmmm*

1. I think I'm quite smart. I've not got below a B in my exams so far and I really like History and Languages. I can learn things quite quickly as well. And I work hard.

2. I don't gossip much. I do it sometimes but I don't say very nasty things or start rumours about people, it's more venting, but lightly. I don't like saying negative things about people, which leads onto...

3. I try to think and see the good things in people and situations, rather than the bad things. Well I tryyyyyy hard to.

4. I'm a nice person and have a lot of interests. I try and make an effort to make friends with people I don't really talk to.

5. I like how I can slightly adapt my personality to the people I'm with; like if someone is chatty I can become quite chatty, and if someone is more quiet I can be more quiet rather than loud.

There we go ^^ :clap


----------



## Exile (May 10, 2009)

this is something i need right now
1:dedication 
without this trait idk where i would be
2:skating lets see if i can get sponsored
that goal is no out of reach
3:singing my voice i pride myself on it
it gives me the confidence i need
4:book smart
5:street smart


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

1. I'm average height.
2. I am a healthy weight.
3. I can play an instrument.
4. I have a nice laptop computer.
5. I have a really fast reaction time when I'm anxious.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

1. I'm a pretty nice person - I'm only a ***** when it's called for.
2. I'm musically gifted and talented, even if I'm out of practice.
3. I like my hair the way it is now.
4. I like that I'm in a stable, loving relationship.
5. I like the apartment I'm living in now.


----------



## Moon Fire (Oct 15, 2008)

1. I'm creative and I draw as well as write stories.
2. Learning computer technical skills.
3. My wardrobe 
4. Able to keep to my excersise regime
5. I can laugh at silly things I do


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

1. i have started to have a bit of a social life
2. i am a good friend to people that know me
3. i have a good sense of humor
4. i will always try to help people if they ask me to
5. i do what i want because it makes me happy and not because of what others think


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I see this thread is a little old, but it's such a great idea. You all have such wonderful qualities. 

I persevere at fighting SA
I like to learn about people and what makes them tick
I have a personal relationship with God
I enjoy my creative side 
I strive to be a good parent and friend

I think we could all come up with many more good qualities. Those of us who haven't come up with five: I'll bet you also have more good qualities; how about starting with modesty?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

1) Even though I know how much people hurt each other, I still maintain a very deep love for them. I could be bitter, cynical, negative...especially having social anxiety...but I care so much about humanity and on a person-to-person basis, I'm sincere because of it.

2) I love to laugh and I can make other people laugh. That makes it so much easier to live life.

3) I don't intimidate people. They feel like they can be open with me - because they can - and they don't feel like they have to hide things. It feels good for me because I know that if I did intimidate them, I'd lose opportunities to connect with them.

4) Sometimes I feel really pretty. Unique-looking I guess, but really pretty. I appreciate when my hair behaves (which I guess is most of the time and I just don't realize it) and I really like the shape of my lips.

5) I'm clean. I don't do drugs or smoke and if I drink ever it's only like...half a glass of wine. I think it's great that I can feel happy and inspired and fulfilled without depending on a substance to get there.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

1.) My intuition.
2.) My perception.
3.) My drive to want to be a better person.
4.) Honesty.
5.) Modesty.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

1.smart
2.pretty
3.caring
4.ambitious
5.loving


----------



## TheWhiteGorilla (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't like at all doing this sort of thing, but I know its only an excersize.

but...

I am original
I am smart
I am creative
I am receptive to others
I am genuine


----------

